# Reach Around Shooting With A Couple Of Bonus Shots



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*That's all.*

*http://youtu.be/3_YHqlMn9o0*


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

pewwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i suppose this is fake also hawk2009 ?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I like that shot, Darrell! Excellent stuff there. I'm going outside right now!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cool, paste em' with a pickle fork. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Darrell, that is a really, really tough shot. I got it once out of ten or fifteen throws, and it was two feet off the ground. I am a fumbling mess with the pouch. A lot of the time I couldn't get drawn before it hit the ground. 
That's some fine shooting you captured there. And to have hit a quarter like that???? Crazy.....
You got my attention.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Darrell, that is a really, really tough shot. I got it once out of ten or fifteen throws, and it was two feet off the ground. I am a fumbling mess with the pouch. A lot of the time I couldn't get drawn before it hit the ground.
> That's some fine shooting you captured there. And to have hit a quarter like that???? Crazy.....
> You got my attention.


*Since I am not able to spin around like you can and draw a bead this was the best I could do to shoot with some similarity but still find it difficult to toss a can or a coin from behind and over me in a direction to get a hit. This was not my best shooting but it was fun and that's what counts. I Think.*
*Thanks*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I am/was (till a few minutes ago) still at it. I keep fumbling! Kept missing by nothing, when Heather walks over and says, "there is no can" and whack I got it. Managed to get two in a row followed by a miss then another hit. I quit after the last hit. It's a tough one.

And you're right! It is about fun.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great shooting Darrel! You Too Joe! You both are awesome shooters in my book!

If I spun around to shoot I'd be so dizzy I wouldn't even see the can.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

rockslinger said:


> Great shooting Darrel! You Too Joe! You both are awesome shooters in my book!
> 
> If I spun around to shoot I'd be so dizzy I wouldn't even see the can.


Gracias.

That's funny stuff, Jim! I laughed out loud...


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Great shooting Darrel! You Too Joe! You both are awesome shooters in my book!
> 
> If I spun around to shoot I'd be so dizzy I wouldn't even see the can.


Gracias.

That's funny stuff, Jim! I laughed out loud...
[/quote] I'm probably one up on ya on the crown n coke! maybe that's why I'm dizzy.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> Great shooting Darrel! You Too Joe! You both are awesome shooters in my book!
> 
> If I spun around to shoot I'd be so dizzy I wouldn't even see the can.


Gracias.

That's funny stuff, Jim! I laughed out loud...
[/quote] I'm probably one up on ya on the crown n coke! maybe that's why I'm dizzy.
[/quote]

*One Crown and no Coke please.*


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ry-shot said:


> i suppose this is fake also hawk2009 ?


*It's all fake. LOL!*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Dang me, better get a rope and hang me... I couldn't like anything.. I reached my limit. I guess I'm too free with those like buttons.

I am a crown, then coke man mice elf. Together, they are too much. Let's get it done and over with! Quit faking videos, Darrell! It's bad enough that you let people believe that a pf could ever penetrate the inner sanctum of the slingshot world. For crying out loud, man!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Just kidding, it is The Real Thing. LOL!*


----------

